# Coilover bouncy ride



## B12_SR20 (Aug 20, 2016)

I installed B13 Ksport Coilovers on my B12. Now I don't bottom out like my previous H&R spring set up. But...I'm having a very bouncy ride like if I was driving some huge truck or like sitting in a bouncy house while other people were walking on it.

Could this be caused by spring pre-load? Even changing my dampening setting to soft or hard won't help. After a couple of days of driving like this makes me want to go back to lowering springs. lol.


----------

